# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΔΕΝ MΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ...

## Lacrymosa

Hey Guys ανοιγω ενα ακομη θρεντ καθως δεν ειμαι καθολου καλα κ θελω να γραψω καπου κ να μου μιλησουν δεν μπορω πουθενα να εκφραστω πλεον γαμω τη διπολικη μου μεσα δεν αντεχω αλλο τη ζωη μου δεν μπορω να σταθεροποιηθω με τιποτα ειμαι σε διαρκη υπερενταση συνεχεια δεν μπορω να σκεφτω λογικα δεν μπορω να λειτουργησω δεν μπορω τιποτε δεν ξερω τι μου γινεται μου τη σπαν κι οι αλλοι συνεχεια κ τα εχω δει πια ολα δεν αντεχω θελω να πεθανω δεν αντεχω την κωλοζωη μου η διπολικη ειναι η χειροτερη ασθενεια κ την εχω κ σε μεγαλο βαθμο μου καταστρεφει τη ζωη δεν μπορω να ζησω φυσιολογικα ουτε ποτε θα μπορεσω..

προχτες πηγα να κανω κατι σαν αποπειρα αλλα οχι για να πεθανω τελικα δεν επαθα τιποτα μονο υποθερμια κ υποταση ειχα κ ετρεχα συνεχως στην τουαλετα κατα τ αλλα δεν πεθανα ισως ειμαι τοσο μαλακισμενη που δεν μπορω να πεθανω μαλλον δεν με θελει ο θανατος αλλα κ η ζωη μου σκατα ειναι δεν ξερω πια τι ρολο βαραω πηρα 11 καθαρτικα πηρα κ αμπιλιφαι λαντοζ λεξοτανιλ πολλα απο πανω δεν πεθανα γαμω τη τρελα μου μεσα ειμαι σε υπερενταση τα πηρα κ με τουε γονεις μου αγρια κ εγινε της *******ς μες στο σπιτι κ αγριεψα παρα πολυ τα σπασα κ τους βαρεσα ξυλο τους χτυπησα κ με ενα σκαμπο κ μετα το πεταξα κατω κ εσπασε δεν μπορω αλλο ελεος πια κουμαντο στη ζωη μου κ με λενε κ ψυχακι ελεος πια

ουρλιαζα τσιριζα χτυπιομουν μετα στο πατωμα μετα εκανα μπανιο εβαλα ενα σεξι μινι φορεμα στραπλες κ 12ποντες γοβες τους πηρα κ 150 ευρω κ εφυγα μου βγηκε ταση να ψωνισω αλλα με ακολουθησαν οι μαλακες κ με φεραν πισω με το ετσι θελω δεν τους αντεχω αλλο πραγματικα δεν μ αφηνουν να βγαινω μου μετραν το λεφτα κ με λεν ψυχακι κ αλλες τετοιες πιπες δεν αντεχω εχω τη διπολικη μου εχω κ αυτους στο κεφαλι μου

αυτο που εκανα ηταν κατι σαν μανιακο επεισοδιο? δεν ξερω ολη μερα αυτο σκεφτομαι μηπως ηταν μανια η ηταν υπομανια εντωμεταξυ δεν μπορω κ να σκεφτω πληρως τρεχουν οι σκεψεις μου ειμαι σε συγχυση κ υπερενταση δεν μ αφηνουν με τιποτα να βγω τωρα κ εχουν κ απαιτησεις να κανω τις εργασιες της σχολης ευτυχως τουλαχιστον εχω το pc κ μπορω να γραψω εδω κ ειναι πολυ σημαντικο αυτο για μενα τουλαχιστον νιωθω οτι εχω μια διεξοδο

φοβαμαι μην κανω κ καμια αποπειρα αυτοκτονιας ειμαι κ γενικα παρορμητικη κ ο,τι μου κατεβει το κανω κ οσοι ειναι διπολικοι εχουν περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να κανουν αποπειρα κ δεν ξερω πια τι να σκεφτω 

μεσα σ ολα αυτα με επιασε κ το διατροφικο διαπιστωσα σημερα οτι ειμαι 55 κιλα κ επαθα τρελο σοκ δικιο ειχε ο βαγγελης τελικα κ με επιασε βουλιμικο μετα δεν ξερω πως ενω ειχα πει δεν θα φαω για 3 μερες κ εκανα εμετο μετα απο απειρες προσπαθειες γιατι τα καθαρτικα μου τελειωσαν δεν μπορω εχω φρικαρει κοιταζομαι στον καθρεφτη κ δεν ξερω τι βλεπω αν βλεπω κανα θριλερ δεν ξερω πως ειμαι εχω φρικαρει εντελως

ειμαι κ χαλια σε υπερενταση 2 μερες τωρα εχει κλεισει η φωνη μου εχει ο λαιμος μου γινει πρησμενος απ τον εμετο νιωθω οτι ζαλιζομαι ολα γυριζουν ποναει το κεφαλι μου τρελα βουιζουν τα αυτια μου νιωθω θαρρεις κ την ακουσα εχω αισθηση αποπροσωποιησης καπως ετσι πως σκατα λεγεται λεγαν κ για κλινικη οι μαλακες αλλα εγω δεν παω πουθενα εδω θα μεινω λολ αλλωστε στους ενηλικους μονο με εισαγγελικη παρεμβαση τους κλεινουν οποτε πιπες λενε εχω παρει κ 2 ντεπον αλλα τι να μου κανουνε εμενα τωρα 

ουφ αυτα νιωθω πιο καλα τωρα που εκφραστηκα δεν ξερω τι εχω παθει κ προσπαθω πολυ μη γραψω καμια μαλακια εδω περα κ γινει τιποτα αυτα λοιπον guys !!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## amelie74

κουκλιτσα μου γλυκια,

κατανοω απολυτα την απογνωση σου,τις εκρηξεις σου,τις τασεις σου για φυγη.
κατανοω επισης απολυτα το γεγονος οτι ολα αυτα επιτεινονται απο την σταση των γονιων σου.
ολα αυτα μου ειναι τρομερα γνωριμα.
ο γιατρος σου κοριτσι μου τι λεει για ολα αυτα?
μην το παρεξηγησεις αυτο που θα σου πω αλλα,μηπως θα ταν καλο να συζητησεις μαζι του το ενδεχομενο να ρυθμιστει καλυτερα η φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη?
και αυτο δεν στο λεω επειδη σε θεωρω "ψυχακι",κανεναν ανθρωπο δεν τον βλεπω πλεον ως "ψυχακι"
ακομα και τους ανθρωπους που ειναι σε ψυχιατρικες κλινικες ή σε ξενωνες τους "βλεπω" πλεον ως ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ.
αλλωστε... ειμαι το τελευταιο ατομο που θα ειχε το δικαιωμα να σε χαρακτηρισει ετσι,γιατι βλεπεις και τα δικα μου χαλια.
απλα θα σε συμβουλευα να πας στον ψυχιατρο σου,γιατι με την καταλληλη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη,πρωτον θα φυγει η υπερενταση και δευτερον η αντιμετωπιση των γονιων σου-ουσα πιο ηρεμη-δεν θα σε επηρεαζει τοσο πολυ.

σε θερμοπαρακαλω βγαλε απο το μυαλουδακι σου τις τασεις φυγης απο τη ζωη.
το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο.
το ξερω οτι απαιτει τιτανειο αγωνα.
απλα σε θερμοπαρακαλω μην καταθεσεις τα οπλα.
ΣΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ,ΟΣΟ ΜΑΚΡΥΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ.

----------


## Lef

ισως λιγο χιουμορ σε χαλαρωσει -> Καθε φορα που ο Chuck Norris πεφτει, ενα αστερι κανει μια ευχη! :-P

----------


## Lacrymosa

αμελι μου σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τη συμπαρασταση δεν ξερω πια τι να κανω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω εχω καταιγισμο σκεψεων πως σκατα το λενε κ ειμαι σε υπερενταση κ με εχει πιασει κ αυτο με την εμφανιση μου φοβαμαι οτι ξαναπαθαινω μανια ρε συ δεν μπορω να ζησω μια ζωη με διπολικη διαταραχη γαμωτο 20 χρονων ειμαι ποσο να αντεξω κ εχω τυπου 1 που ειναι χειροτερη 

ρε σεις δεν μπορω να την παλεψω οσοι εχουν διπολικη διαταραχη μπορει να με καταλαβαινουνε οι υπολοιποι δεν ξερω ετνωμεταξυ πριν μου φερανε να φαω κ το πεταξα στο πατωμα δεν μπορω ν ηρεμησω πηρα 2 λεξοτανιλ κ τ αμπιλιφαι πριν την ωρα του πιστευω να ηρεμησω 

αν κ αναγνωριζω καποια σημαδια που φοβαμαι οτι τωρα ειμαι σε υπομανια κ θα παθω μανια κ μ εχουν κλειδωσει στο δωματιο οι μαλακες εχω φαει φρικες σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονησω σαν σουπερ γκομενα οχι σαν loserακι θελω απεγνωσμενα λεφτα για shopping therapy μου τη σπαει ο μαλακας ο γκομενος γιατι με λεει ψωνιο επειδη βαζω 12ποντα μου τη σπανε ολα δεν αντεχω αλλο εδω μεσα εχω βαλει ροκ κ μεταλ στο τερμα ντυθηκα βαφτηκα κ χορευω προσπαθω να κανω κατι να ηρεμησω

μηπως παθω μανια φοβαμαι τα φαρμακα μου τα παιρνω κανονικα ειδικα το abilify παιρνω τη μεγιστη δοση βασικα σκεφτομαι να ζητησω κ δευτερη γνωμη κ αμα παθω μανια τι θα γινει εχω αγχωθει με πιασαν κ τα ψυχοσωματικα ολα μαζι γαμωτο 3 προβληματα εχω σαν την ****** με τ αρχιδια εχω φρικαρει θελω να βγω εξω

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ισως λιγο χιουμορ σε χαλαρωσει -> Καθε φορα που ο Chuck Norris πεφτει, ενα αστερι κανει μια ευχη! :-P


 τι τσακ νορις ρε συ κ χιουμορ μου λετε τωρα σαν τον αλλον στο μσν του λεω τι εχω κ μου λεει πανε για ψωνια!!!!! λολλ θα τρελαθω!!!

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> ειμαι σε υπερενταση τα πηρα κ με τουε γονεις μου αγρια κ εγινε της *******ς μες στο σπιτι κ αγριεψα παρα πολυ τα σπασα κ τους βαρεσα ξυλο τους χτυπησα κ με ενα σκαμπο κ μετα το πεταξα κατω κ εσπασε δεν μπορω αλλο ελεος πια κουμαντο στη ζωη μου κ με λενε κ ψυχακι ελεος πια
> ...ειμαι κ γενικα παρορμητικη κ ο,τι μου κατεβει το κανω...


Χοντρή μαλακία τους που σε λένε ψυχάκι και για οποιονδήποτε άλλο χαρακτηρισμό χρησιμοποιούν. Ντροπή τους ως προς αυτό.
Για τα υπόλοιπα (το οτι σε κρατάνε σπίτι, σου μετράνε τα λεφτά κτλ) συμφωνώ μαζί τους.

Lacrymosa (sorry αν ακουστώ σκληρή) αλλά έχεις ψυχολογικά προβλήματα που εκδηλώνονται και σωματικά και συμπεριφοριακά, και το ξέρεις πολύ καλά. Και οι γονείς σου το ξέρουν επίσης, και το ζουν μαζί σου κάθε μέρα. Ο υπόλοιπος κόσμος όμως δεν το ξέρει, και δεν τον νοιάζει. Αν πάθεις κάτι όσο είσαι έξω, σε πιάσει μια παρόμοια σύγχυση, υπερένταση και μανία με κάποιον άγνωστο και πας να τα κάνεις ******* γιατί εμ είσαι παρορμητική, έχεις και τη διπολική να σε παιδεύει, ο ξένος άνθρωπος νομίζεις θα δείξει κατανόηση και θα σε συγχωρέσει, και ιδιαίτερα σε τέτοια εποχή που ζούμε; 
Εννοείται πως όχι. Θα αντεπιτεθεί με ίση μανία (ίσως και περισσότερη, ποιος ξέρει τι ζόρι μπορεί να τραβάει ο κάθε άγνωστος) και θα αρχίσετε να πλακώνεστε, και μπορεί να μην προλάβει να σας χωρίσει κανένας περαστικός και να σου ανοίξει το κεφάλι... και θα έχει και δίκιο γιατί θα είναι σε αυτοάμυνα. Ακόμα χειρότερα, μπορεί εσύ να τον στείλεις στο νοσοκομείο... και θα πέσουν μηνύσεις και θα αρχίσουν δικαστήρια και θα ζητηθούν ιατρικές γνωματεύσεις που είτε θα σε βγάλουν ικανή για συνειδητές αποφάσεις και θα βρεθείς φυλακή, είτε θα σε βγάλουν ψυχασθενή και θα βρεθείς με το ζόρι στην κλινική που προσπαθείς να αποφύγεις.

ΑΥΤΟ δε θέλουν να συμβεί οι γονείς σου, για αυτό και σε κρατάνε κλεισμένη όταν σε πιάνουν τέτοιες τάσεις.

Κατά τα άλλα, λυπάμαι πολύ που νιώθεις τόσο μπερδεμένη και σε αδιέξοδο... αλλά μην εγκαταλείπεις και μην επαναλαμβάνεις ούτε στον εαυτό σου ότι δεν αντέχεις άλλο. Είσαι η μόνη που μπορεί να λάβει τον έλεγχο των συναισθημάτων και της συμπεριφοράς σου, πάντα μεν με τη βοήθεια του γιατρού σου, αλλά προπάντων με τη δική σου θέληση και πείσμα... Μην προϊδεάζεις και προλαμβάνεις τον εαυτό σου αρνητικά.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Κατσε ρε συ DissolvedGirl δεν καταλαβα δηλαδη συμφωνεις με τους γονεις μου κ οτι με κλειδωσαν κ δεν μ αφηνουν να βγαινω κ δεν μου δινουν λεφτα?? δλδ επειδη εχω μια ασθενεια που λεγεται διπολικη διαταραχη η μανιοκαταθλιψη οπως ακατα λεγεται δεν θα βγαινω εξω κ δεν δεν θα διασκεδαζω κ δεν θα κανω τη ζωη μου?? επειδη εκανα δλδ ενα μανιακο επεισοδιο σημαινει οτι αμα θελησω να ψωνισω η να βγω οτι ειναι ενδειξη μανιας δλδ μην τρελαθουμε τελειως...

τοσος κοσμος εξω που ψωνιζει ξοδευει γελαει διασκεδαζει τα σπαει ζει τη ζωη του εχει διπολικη διαταραχη?? κ εγω αμα βγω εγω θα ειμαι ομως το μαυρο προβατο...

κ επισης για τη διπολικη διαταραχη δεν ευθυνομαι εγω ουτε ηξερα οτι θα μου προκυψει τι να κανω δλδ να μη ζησω κ να ειμαι περιορισμενη??
κ ψυχακι δεν ειμαι κανεις δεν με εχει πει ετσι περα απ τους γονεις μου κ οποιος το σκεφτει η το πει θα το βρει μπροστα του ειμαι σιγουρη...

αν καποιος δεν ειναι διπολικος δεν μπορει να καταλαβει τι σημαινει να εισαι διπολικος ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο ποτε δεν βρισκεις την ησυχια σου κ ζεις μια ζωη σε ενταση με την ελπιδα να σταθεροποιηθεις κ να μην υποτροπιασεις εγω την εχω κ σε εντονο βαθμο κ ζω γενικα κ εντονη ζωη ειμαι κ νεα κοπελα κ ομορφη αλλωστε 20 χρονων ειμαι κ μπορω να κανω τα παντα

επισης οταν βγαινω εξω δεν ειμαι επικινδυνη για κανεναν αυτο που θα κανω ειναι απλα να ντυθω σεξι κ προκλητικα να παρω 300 ευρω να ψωνισω ο,τι θελω να γελαω σαν χαζιχαρουμενη να ειμαι στην απολυτη ευτυχια κ να μιλαω κ να μη το βουλωνω...αν βεβαια ο αλλος με προκαλεσει εννοειται θα αντεπιτεθω κ οταν εισαι σε μανια εχεις τοση φουλ ενεργεια κ νιωθεις σπινταρισμενη που μπορεις να τα βαλεις με ολους και να κανεις τα παντα ειναι σαν να αποκτας ειδικες δυναμεις λολλ κ μετα οταν συνερχεσαι απορεις που τη βρηκες τοση δυναμη

στο πριηγουμενο μου μανιακο (αν αυτο θεωρειται δευτερο) εσπασα μια μαλακισμενη μπαλοτσα στο ξυλο αλλα δεν εφταιγα εγω τα ηθελε ο κωλος της..αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι το ξυλο αλλωστε ειμαι κατα της βιας κ εχω μετανιωσει οσα εχω κανει σ αυτο το θεμα..

ειναι μαγικο πραγμα κ συναρπαστικο αλλα κ επικινδυνο η διπολικη διαταραχη παιδια ειναι σαν να εισαι σε ενα roller coaster που εισαι μια πανω μια κατω κ φλερταρεις με τον κινδυνο ειναι σαν ενα εξτριμ σπορ...

----------


## Αόρατος...

Κουράγιο, περαστικό είναι, θα περάσει και θα ηρεμήσεις πάλι.

----------


## Gothly

Lacrymosa, δε ξερω τι να πω, μιας και δε ξερω πολλά απο διπολική, αλλά προσπάθησε να μη πας τόσο κοντρα στους γονείς σου, δλδ προσπάθησε να πας λίγο με τα νερά τους για να σε αφήσουν και εσένα στην ησυχία τους.
Αμα δουν οτι είσαι ήρεμη θα σε αφήσουν, πιστεύω!
Τωρα βεβαια δε ξερω αν ειναι εύκολο να πας με τα νερά τους  :Smile: 
(εγω παντως με τους δικούς μου έχω βρει το κουμπί τους  :Wink:  ) 
ομως δεν ειναι λογικό να σε κλειδώσουν κιόλας και να σε πουν ψυχάκια!

----------


## Gothly

αλήθεια γιατί σου έχει κολλήσει να κάνεις shopping therapy??
έχουμε και κρίση που να πετάς 300 € σε ψωνια :/ , δε τα λυπάσαι?

----------


## γιώτα2

Lacrymosa,οταν ηρεμησεις να διαβασεις παλι αυτα που γραφεις.
τωρα σου μιλαω σαν μανα φυσικα..μα πως να σε αφησουν σε τετοια κατασταση; με τοση υπερενταση;δηλαδη πως να ειναι ησυχοι οι ανθρωποι οτι δεν θα παθεις κανενα κακο;κανεις αποπειρες δηλαδη απορω με την ψυχραιμια τους..σιγουρα οι ανθρωποι ανησυχουν πολυ και οτι κανουν ειναι για το καλο σου και την ασφαλεια σου.
και τι θα πει παιρνω 300 ευρω και παω για ψωνια; ξαναδιαβασε αυτα που σου γραφει η Ντις.

----------


## amelie74

λακρυμοσα μου,
μην την παρεξηγεις την ντιζολβντ.
εννoουσε οτι οι γονεις σου προσπαθουν να σε προφυλαξουν απο ακραιες συμπεριφορες.
και ναι και δικαιωμα εχεις να βγεις και δικαιωμα εχεις να διασκεδαζεις και να ψωνισεις.
αλλα ασε να ηρεμησει λιγο η ψυχουλα σου,για να μπορεις να τα χαρεις ολα τα παραπανω.
κανε μια υπομονουλα.
pleaseeee
ok?
bipolar kisses  :Smile:

----------


## claire

> Κατσε ρε συ DissolvedGirl δεν καταλαβα δηλαδη συμφωνεις με τους γονεις μου κ οτι με κλειδωσαν κ δεν μ αφηνουν να βγαινω κ δεν μου δινουν λεφτα?? δλδ επειδη εχω μια ασθενεια που λεγεται διπολικη διαταραχη η μανιοκαταθλιψη οπως ακατα λεγεται δεν θα βγαινω εξω κ δεν δεν θα διασκεδαζω κ δεν θα κανω τη ζωη μου?? επειδη εκανα δλδ ενα μανιακο επεισοδιο σημαινει οτι αμα θελησω να ψωνισω η να βγω οτι ειναι ενδειξη μανιας δλδ μην τρελαθουμε τελειως...
> 
> τοσος κοσμος εξω που ψωνιζει ξοδευει γελαει διασκεδαζει τα σπαει ζει τη ζωη του εχει διπολικη διαταραχη?? κ εγω αμα βγω εγω θα ειμαι ομως το μαυρο προβατο...
> 
> *σε έχουν κλειδώσει τώρα, γιατί μάλλον φοβούνται ότι περνάς κάποιο επεισόδιο, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα σε έχουν κλειδωμένη για πάντα.* 
> 
> κ επισης για τη διπολικη διαταραχη δεν ευθυνομαι εγω ουτε ηξερα οτι θα μου προκυψει τι να κανω δλδ να μη ζησω κ να ειμαι περιορισμενη??
> κ ψυχακι δεν ειμαι κανεις δεν με εχει πει ετσι περα απ τους γονεις μου κ οποιος το σκεφτει η το πει θα το βρει μπροστα του ειμαι σιγουρη...
> 
> ...


κατά τη γνώμη μου, αυτή η ασθένεια απαιτεί πολλή ψυχραιμία από το περιβάλλον σου, αλλά προσπάθεια και από εσένα να την κατανοήσεις πλήρως. δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται να καταλαβαίνεις πότε είσαι στα πρόθυρα επεισοδίου και να αυτοπεριορίζεσαι κάπως από πριν.
πόσο καιρό έχεις διαγνωστεί με διπολική? μήπως χρειάζεται περισσότερος χρόνος για να ρυθμιστεί με τα φάρμακα?
γενικά τώρα πρέπει να νιώθεις χάλια, αλλά προσπάθησε να κάνεις λίγη υπομονή, σίγουρα θα βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση στο μέλλον.  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αλήθεια γιατί σου έχει κολλήσει να κάνεις shopping therapy??
> έχουμε και κρίση που να πετάς 300 € σε ψωνια :/ , δε τα λυπάσαι?


Μ αρεσει τρελα να ψωνιζω ειδικα οταν ειμαι σε υπομανια η μανια μου βγαινει τι να κανω σε ολους βγαινει οσους ειναι σε τετοια φαση γιατι νιωθω ξεχωριστη καραγκομεναρα πανεμορφη κ οτι μπορω να κανε τα παντα κ ειναι ολα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ κ ΓΟΥΣΤΑΡΩ να ψωνιζω κ ναι οντως μπορει να εχουμε κριση αλλα εχουμε κ διπολικη διαταραχη τι να κανουμε λολλ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> κ ναι οντως μπορει να εχουμε κριση αλλα εχουμε κ διπολικη διαταραχη τι να κανουμε λολλ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


παντως το χιουμορ σου δεν το χανεις  :Wink:

----------


## Lacrymosa

παιδια δεν ξερω μαλλον εχω μανια γι αυτο δεν μ αφηνουνε αλλα θελω να φυγω να βγω εξω να τα σπασω τετοια ενεργεια ουτε οταν εκανα μπαφο καλε τι πραγμα ειναι αυτο λολλ χαζογελαω μονη μου φτιαχνομαι με κατι σαν cyber sex τη βρισκω μονη μου δεν παω καλα το καταλαβαινω αλλα δεν το ελεγχω.. νιωθω θεα, κ οτι ειμαι the best κ full excited κ οτι θελω να γινω rockstar με χει πιασει μεγαλομανια αλλα δεν μιλαω απλως τα σκεφτομαι αλλωστε ειμαι μονη σ ενα δωματιο αλλα σε σκεψεις ειμαι φουλ λοοοοολλλλ

----------


## claire

κανά όργανο παίζεις? για να γίνεις ροκστάρ το λέω.... :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι εχω κανει κλασικο πιανο κ μετα εμαθα στο συνθεσαιζερ αλλα frontwoman θελω να γινω γιατι αυτους που ειναι στα οργανα δεν τους προσεχει ο κοσμος τοσο αλλωστε εχω κ το στυλ ειμαι κ ομορφη οσοι με εχουν δει απο δω μεσα πειτε δεν ειμαι???????

----------


## claire

αχαχχαχαχα! καλά δεν πάει έτσι. δεν έχεις ακουστά τον όρο guitar hero? βέβαια εσύ δεν παίζεις κιθάρα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ενταξει δεν μπορω κ ολα να τα παιζω αλλα μπορω να γινω σε στυλ amy lee την οποια λατρευω αν κ θελω κατι πιο σκληρο !!

----------


## claire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6O6x_m4zvFs

φοβάσαι μήπως την πάθεις όπως εδώ? που εμείς θέλουμε να αποθεώσουμε τον κιθαρίστα, αλλά ο σκηνοθέτης δείχνει το μόρρισον που δένει τα κορδόνια του...

πάντως, δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα γίνεις ροκ σταρ.

----------


## Lacrymosa

χαχαχα το ειδα το βιντεο οχι δεν φοβαμαι μην την παθω οπως εκει κ που ξες εσυ οτι δεν θα γινω ροκ σταρ κ εισαι τοσο συγουρη μηπως με ξες κι απο χτες?? γιατι αλλωστε να μην γινω εχω καπιες διασυνδεσεις αγγλια εχω το στυλ ειμαι κ ομορφη κοπελα δεν μ εχεις δει για να ξερεις οσοι με χουν δει απο δω ξερουν οτι ειμαι κ γαμω αορατε που εισαι κ ονλαιν πες ρε πως ειμαι κ αν εχω το στυλ ελεος πια!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## claire

γιατί δεν αρκεί το στυλ....

μακάρι πάντως να πραγματοποιήσεις τα όνειρα σου. :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

πολλα παιζουν ρολο κ αυτα που εχω εγω δεν τα εχουν ουτε οι μισες γκομενες κ ειμαι σε πολλα καλυτερη απο καθε αποψη κ δεν καταλαβα γιατι να μην πραγματοποιησω κατι που θελω κ μου παει τα παντα μπορω να κανω κ το χω αποδειξει αλλωστε αυτο..

----------


## claire

είσαι καλύτερη και από την beth ditto δηλαδής? 
τι να σου πω ρε συ? πάντως στις μέρες μας δεν λέει και τίποτα το να είσαι ροκστάρ. να ζούσες στα 70's, τότε μάλιστα!

----------


## RainAndWind

Όταν δεν είσαι σε φάση μανίας νιώθεις "θεά" ?
Όταν δεν είσαι σε φάση μανίας πλακώνεις ανθρώπους στο ξύλο επειδή το οτιδήποτε?
Όταν δεν είσαι σε φάση μανίας πιστεύεις πως μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα? 

Έχω την εντύπωση πως όχι.

----------


## pelariry

> Lacrymosa,οταν ηρεμησεις να διαβασεις παλι αυτα που γραφεις.
> τωρα σου μιλαω σαν μανα φυσικα..μα πως να σε αφησουν σε τετοια κατασταση; με τοση υπερενταση;δηλαδη πως να ειναι ησυχοι οι ανθρωποι οτι δεν θα παθεις κανενα κακο;κανεις αποπειρες δηλαδη απορω με την ψυχραιμια τους..σιγουρα οι ανθρωποι ανησυχουν πολυ και οτι κανουν ειναι για το καλο σου και την ασφαλεια σου.
> και τι θα πει παιρνω 300 ευρω και παω για ψωνια; ξαναδιαβασε αυτα που σου γραφει η Ντις.


θα πει έχω διπολική διαταραχή. το θέμα δεν είναι πως να είναι ήσυχοι οι άνθρωποι αλλά πως ενημερωθούν ώστε να αντιμετωπίσουν με τον καλλίτερο δυνατό τρόπο την κατάσταση. δεν το κάνουν και δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία γι' αυτό. από τη μια υποτίθεται πως ενδιαφέρονται για το καλό της κ την ασφάλειά της αλλά τι περιβάλλον της παρέχουν; ένα περιβάλλον στο οποίο είναι το ψυχάκι κ η τρελλή του χωριού;

----------


## Αόρατος...

Αφήστε την κοπέλα να εκτονωθεί και να πει ό,τι γουστάρει, έτσι αισθάνεται τώρα, αυτά λέει.
Λάκρυ μια χαρά είσαι, go on.. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> είσαι καλύτερη και από την beth ditto δηλαδής? 
> τι να σου πω ρε συ? πάντως στις μέρες μας δεν λέει και τίποτα το να είσαι ροκστάρ. να ζούσες στα 70's, τότε μάλιστα!


τωρα με ειρωνευεσαι δεν καταλαβα?? καμια σχεση εγω μ αυτην εγω ειμαι αδυνατη κ ομορφη κ εχω στυλ punk-rock κ δεν μ αρεσεουν τα 70s alternative rock ακουω rock gothic κ metal σε κατι τετοιο θελω να κυμανθω η σαν την amy lee η τον brian molko η τον gerard way εστω κ ναι μπορω να το κανω αλλωστε ο,τι ηθελα κ θελω στη ζωη μου το χω κανει κ οποιος αμφιβαλλει στα τσακιδια δεν θα κατσω να ασχοληθω..

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Όταν δεν είσαι σε φάση μανίας νιώθεις "θεά" ?
> Όταν δεν είσαι σε φάση μανίας πλακώνεις ανθρώπους στο ξύλο επειδή το οτιδήποτε?
> Όταν δεν είσαι σε φάση μανίας πιστεύεις πως μπορείς να κάνεις τα πάντα? 
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως όχι.


οχι οταν δεν ειμαι δεν ισχυουν αυτα αλλα τωρα που ειμαι δεν νιωθω θεα αλλα ΕΙΜΑΙ θεα επισης δεν πιστευω οτι μπορω να κανω τα παντα αλλα ΚΑΝΩ τα παντα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αφήστε την κοπέλα να εκτονωθεί και να πει ό,τι γουστάρει, έτσι αισθάνεται τώρα, αυτά λέει.
> Λάκρυ μια χαρά είσαι, go on..


Ετσι ρε συ πες τα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  Σ ευχαριστω ρε συ να σαι καλα το ξερω οτι ειμαι μια χαρα κ το ξερουν κ πολλοι αλλοι ελεος πια με το κομπλεξ του καθενος.....

----------


## claire

> τωρα με ειρωνευεσαι δεν καταλαβα?? καμια σχεση εγω μ αυτην εγω ειμαι αδυνατη κ ομορφη κ εχω στυλ punk-rock κ δεν μ αρεσεουν τα 70s alternative rock ακουω rock gothic κ metal σε κατι τετοιο θελω να κυμανθω η σαν την amy lee η τον brian molko η τον gerard way εστω κ ναι μπορω να το κανω αλλωστε ο,τι ηθελα κ θελω στη ζωη μου το χω κανει κ οποιος αμφιβαλλει στα τσακιδια δεν θα κατσω να ασχοληθω..


όχι δεν σε ειρωνεύομαι. η beth ditto είναι απίστευτη περσόνα, με τρομερή σκηνική παρουσία και σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να αντιληφθείς τι έχει προσφέρει αν λες "εγώ είμαι αδύνατη και όμορφη".

----------


## RainAndWind

Κι εμένα μου αρέσει πολύ η Beth! Claire, είναι τόσο ακομπλεξάριστο άτομο, που φωτογραφίζεται γυμνή, αλλά και δίπλα δίπλα με μοντέλα, πχ έχει φωτογραφηθεί και έχει κάνει παρέα και με την Κέιτ Μος, τη σύγχρονη Τουίγκι, η οποία Μος έχει επίσης παραδεχτεί ότι για καιρό ζούσε με σαμπάνια και καπνό. Η αυτοαποδοχή είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα. Και η συνειδητοποίηση ενός ολόκληρου συστήματος που πιέζει για τελειότητα. Και πόσα άλλα μοντέλα/χορεύτριες/ηθοποιοί ένα σωρό άλλα άτομα ανεξάρτητα ιδιότητας και κοινωνικού ρόλου ή στάτους, είτε πέρασαν και περνάνε από anorexia nervosa, ψυχογενή βουλιμία, άλλες ednos, κάποιες πέθαναν στην πορεία, κάποιες έζησαν και έκαναν δουλειά τους την ενημέρωση πάνω στις δδ, πχ η Ζέτα Δούκα κλπ

----------


## claire

ναιιιι, είναι απίθανη!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Lacrymosa πως εισαι σημερα κοριτσι μου?
καλυτερα?
εγω ειμαι πολυ πεσμενη για καποιους λογους.
να σου στειλω λιγη απο την καταθλιψη μου να μου στειλεις και συ λιγη υπομανια μπας και ερθουμε σε νορμοθυμια και οι δυο?:P
φιλακια!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

ελα αμελι ναι στειλε λιγη καταθλιψη να σου στειλω κι εγω τη μανια μου λολλλ ασε η νορμοθυμια ειναι για μενα πλεον απιαστο ονειρο....

σημερα ειμαι παλι σε υπερενταση η εμμονη που ειχα με τα ψωνια κ το σεξ εχει υποχωρησει λιγο αλλα παλι πιστευω υποβοσκει κ δεν ξερω αν θα εκδηλωθει το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι καταλαβα οτι ειμαι σε μανια μεχρι χτες το υποψιαζομουν αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρη κ μ αρεσε κ χαζογελουσα κ εκανα μαλακιες τωρα παλι χαζογελαω κ χαιρομαι κ κανω μαλακιες κτλ αλλα τουλαχιστον ξερω για ποιο λογο τα κανω...

εκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ τωρα θα μεινω με τα αλλα μπας κ κατεβω λιγο γιατι ειμαι πολυ πολυ ψηλα κ δεν προκειται να ξαναπαρω αντικαταθλιπτικο στη ζωη μου οποιος κ να μου το πει γιατι μπορει να κανω μανια παλι κ δεν θελω..

ξερω οτι η μανια ειναι συναρπαστικο αλλα κ εξτριμ σπορ αλλα κραταει λιγο κ γι αυτο θελω να τη ζησω αυτη την εμπειρια στο επακρο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι συνηθως μετα ακολουθει καταθλιψη που ειναι η χειροτερη.........

ειναι θαρρεις κ την ακουσα αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που εκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι συνεχεια οτι πρεπει να σταθεροποιηθω αν κ οι σκεψεις μου τρεχουν μου βγαινει κ μια επιθετικοτητα κ επειδη δεν εχω που να εκδηλωθω φοβαμαι μη ξεσπασω στον εαυτο μου κ κανω κατι προσπαθω να σκεφτω ψυχραιμα αλλα οι σκεψεις μου ειναι φουλ ενεργεια θαρρεις κ εχω μπει στη μπριζα κ διοχετευομαι παντου.......

η κατασταση μανιας ειναι σαν τα ναρκωτικα πιστευω ξερεις οτι δεν ειναι καλο αλλα ξερεις πως νοιωθεις οταν παρεις κ θες να ζησεις την εμπειρια γιατι σε τραβαει κ νιωθεις μοναδικα, ξεχωριστα , τελεια κ θες ακομη πιο τελεια εχοντας επιγνωση η μη εχοντας.....καπως ετσι το βλεπω εγω........

----------


## LOSTRE

Βασικα ο γιατρος χορηγει το αντικαταθλιπτικο συνηθως οταν εισαι σε φαση καταθληψης..Ισως αυτο πυροδοτει την μανια!!!Ειδες και εγω χωρις μανια τα κανω ******* ολα και ειμαι μες στο γελιο!!!μην μασας...και πιες κανενα χυμο βερικοκο-κοκο-κοκο!!!χαχαχαχαχα

Ψωνια μην κανεις..τζαμπα τα λεφτα...Αλλα σεξ κανε..σε χαλαρωνει..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Φιλακια !!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Με καταθλιψη ξεκινησα κ γι αυτο επαιρνα αντικαταθλιπτικο το οποιο το επαιρνα κ για τη βουλιμια ...μετα που μου γυρισε σε διπολικη δεν εκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλα προσθεσα αμπιλιφαι κ σταθεροποιητικο..

Το αντικαταθλιπτικο πιστευω με κατεστρεψε κ αν ειχα 5 πιθανοτητες να υποτροπιασω με μανιακο, αυτο μου τις εκανε 500...ετσι πιστευω...

Τωρα ομως το εκοψα ....τωρα που το σκεφτομαι αν ειναι δυνατον σε μανια να παιρνεις ποσο ψηλα θα φτασεις....σκεφτομαι ποσες διαβαθμισεις μανιας υπαρχουν κ ποια ειναι η υψηλοτερη....προσπαθω να καταλαβω που ειμαι αλα δεν ξερω...

ο χυμος βερικοκο ανεβαζει τη διαθεση η κατεβαζει?? δεν το πιασα αυτο...!!!!!!!

----------


## pelariry

> ξερω οτι η μανια ειναι συναρπαστικο αλλα κ εξτριμ σπορ αλλα κραταει λιγο κ γι αυτο θελω να τη ζησω αυτη την εμπειρια στο επακρο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι συνηθως μετα ακολουθει καταθλιψη που ειναι η χειροτερη.........


έτσι λες τώρα? θέλεις να δούμε τι έλεγες όταν ήσουν σε πολύ πιο νηφάλια φάση?




> ακριβως!! τωρα ειμαι πιο σταθεροποιημενη δεν εχω τις εκρηξεις κ την υπερενταση...παντως δεν θα θελα με τιποτα να ξανακανω μανιακο επεισοδιο..φρικη...


διακρίνεις κ εσύ την αντίφαση ή μόνο εγώ?

----------


## LOSTRE

Η μανια ειναι χειροτερη φαση απο την καταθλιπτικη γιατι κανεις πραγματα που ισως αργοτερα να τα μετανιωσεις....

----------


## pelariry

> Η μανια ειναι χειροτερη φαση απο την καταθλιπτικη γιατι κανεις πραγματα που ισως αργοτερα να τα μετανιωσεις....


κ η υπερ-σεξουαλικότητα είναι ένα από αυτά.

----------


## amelie74

> ελα αμελι ναι στειλε λιγη καταθλιψη να σου στειλω κι εγω τη μανια μου λολλλ ασε η νορμοθυμια ειναι για μενα πλεον απιαστο ονειρο....
> 
> σημερα ειμαι παλι σε υπερενταση η εμμονη που ειχα με τα ψωνια κ το σεξ εχει υποχωρησει λιγο αλλα παλι πιστευω υποβοσκει κ δεν ξερω αν θα εκδηλωθει το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι καταλαβα οτι ειμαι σε μανια μεχρι χτες το υποψιαζομουν αλλα δεν ημουν σιγουρη κ μ αρεσε κ χαζογελουσα κ εκανα μαλακιες τωρα παλι χαζογελαω κ χαιρομαι κ κανω μαλακιες κτλ αλλα τουλαχιστον ξερω για ποιο λογο τα κανω...
> 
> εκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ τωρα θα μεινω με τα αλλα μπας κ κατεβω λιγο γιατι ειμαι πολυ πολυ ψηλα κ δεν προκειται να ξαναπαρω αντικαταθλιπτικο στη ζωη μου οποιος κ να μου το πει γιατι μπορει να κανω μανια παλι κ δεν θελω..
> 
> ξερω οτι η μανια ειναι συναρπαστικο αλλα κ εξτριμ σπορ αλλα κραταει λιγο κ γι αυτο θελω να τη ζησω αυτη την εμπειρια στο επακρο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι συνηθως μετα ακολουθει καταθλιψη που ειναι η χειροτερη.........
> 
> ειναι θαρρεις κ την ακουσα αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που εκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι συνεχεια οτι πρεπει να σταθεροποιηθω αν κ οι σκεψεις μου τρεχουν μου βγαινει κ μια επιθετικοτητα κ επειδη δεν εχω που να εκδηλωθω φοβαμαι μη ξεσπασω στον εαυτο μου κ κανω κατι προσπαθω να σκεφτω ψυχραιμα αλλα οι σκεψεις μου ειναι φουλ ενεργεια θαρρεις κ εχω μπει στη μπριζα κ διοχετευομαι παντου.......
> ...


παντως για τοσο new bipolar εχεις μεγαλη επιγνωση του προβληματος σου.
πιστευω πως αυτο εχει να κανει και με την ευφυια σου.
και δεν το λεω αυτο για να σου τονωσω το ηθικο,αλλα επειδη ειναι πασιφανες  :Smile:

----------


## LOSTRE

> κ η υπερ-σεξουαλικότητα είναι ένα από αυτά


ναι,φυσικα..αλλα ακομα και να ειναι ευρεθιστος και να μαλωνει και να καταληξει σε αστυνομια κλπ...Ακομα να ξοδευει ασκοπα χρηματα κλπ...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> έτσι λες τώρα? θέλεις να δούμε τι έλεγες όταν ήσουν σε πολύ πιο νηφάλια φάση?
> 
> 
> 
> διακρίνεις κ εσύ την αντίφαση ή μόνο εγώ?


ναι την διακρινω την αντιφαση αλλα τοτε ημουν πιο σταθεροποιημενη αντε να ειχα καποια υπολλειματα υπομανιας κ ειχα τον ελεγχο αλλα τωρα επειδη ειμαι σε μανιακη κατασταση λογικο δεν ειναι να το βλεπω αλλιως???
πιστευω οταν τελειωσει κ αυτο το μανιακο παλι αυτο θα πω, οτι δεν θελω να το ξαναζησω, αλλα τωρα εδω που ειμαι ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΖΗΣΩ!!!!!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κ η υπερ-σεξουαλικότητα είναι ένα από αυτά.


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα δεν καταλαβα υπονοεις κατι????? λολλλλλλ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## LOSTRE

χαχαχαχα!!!!!!τσαχπινογαργαλ ιαρα!!!!Κοιτα,αν γενικα εισαι αλανακι τοτε δεν ειναι προβλημα..Αν σου βγαινει μονο σε φαση μανιας,ειναι...

----------


## NineWhileNine

Αφου ξερεις πιανο ξεσπασε εκει!!!Μπορει να καταφερεις να γραψεις τιποτα.Εγω πριν 1 βδομαδα ενω ειχα ηρεμησει με τα φαρμακα ετσι ξαφνικα στο ασχετο μετα απο δυνατη ακροαση funk μουσικης νευριασα που μου ειπανε να χαμηλωσω λιγο και εσφαξα το χερι μου σε μια τζαμαρια!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> παντως για τοσο new bipolar εχεις μεγαλη επιγνωση του προβληματος σου.
> πιστευω πως αυτο εχει να κανει και με την ευφυια σου.
> και δεν το λεω αυτο για να σου τονωσω το ηθικο,αλλα επειδη ειναι πασιφανες


αμελι μου σ ευχαριστω!!!! thankies thankies thankies !!!! ναι, πραγματι αυτο το οτι ειμαι εξυπνη το ξερω κ μου το χουν πει ολοι οσοι μ εχουν γνωρισει κ το πιστευω κι εγω οτι ειμαι μια πανεξυπνη πανεμορφη κ ικανοτατη κοπελα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 

αν κ μαλλον δεν επρεπε να μου τονωσεις κι αλλο το ηθικο ηδη ειναι αρκετα τονωμενο λολλ θα με πιασει παλι μεγαλομανια αλλα δεν πειραζει!!!!!!

καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι τετοιες ασθενειες χτυπαν ευφυεις ανθρωπους κ ειδικα η διπολικη συνδεεται με την δημιουργικοτητα κ την καλλιτεχνικη εκφραση κ τη δημιουργια γενικα αλλωστε εχω διαβασει για παρα πολλους ανθρωπους διασημους ειτε πολιτικοι, ειτε καλλιτεχνες, συγγραφεις, μουσικοι κτλ που επασχαν απο διπολικη διαταραχη!!!!! αυτο απο μονο του νομιζω λεει πολλα!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Αφου ξερεις πιανο ξεσπασε εκει!!!Μπορει να καταφερεις να γραψεις τιποτα.Εγω πριν 1 βδομαδα ενω ειχα ηρεμησει με τα φαρμακα ετσι ξαφνικα στο ασχετο μετα απο δυνατη ακροαση funk μουσικης νευριασα που μου ειπανε να χαμηλωσω λιγο και εσφαξα το χερι μου σε μια τζαμαρια!


LoooLLLL !!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
Σε τι φαση εισαι εσυ τωρα??? ηρεμησες??

Λολλ θα το δοκιμασω αυτο που λες πιστευω σ αυτη τη φαση που ειμαι μπορω να μεγαλουργησω κ να γραψω κατι πολυ ωραιο ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα γραψω κατι τελειο!!!
Αλλωστε οπως εγραψα κ στο προηγουμενο μου ποστ πολλοι καλλιτεχνες, μουσικοι με διπολικη διαταραχη σε φαση μανιας η υπομανιας εγραψαν εξαισια κομματια!!!!!!!!!!!
Σ αυτο τους βοηθησε η ασθενεια, υπο αλλεσ συνθηκες μπορει να μην μπορουσαν..

Εγραφα κ παλια στιχους κ νοτες αλλα εκεινα ηταν καταθλιπτικα τελειως....τωρα θα γραψω κατι καλυτερο κ μετα θα το ποσταρω εδω να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας!!!!!!!!!!!
Stay on guys!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## NineWhileNine

Για να δουμε...Εγω παιζω κιθαρα που και που.
Τωρα εχω ηρεμησει καπως.Γενικως απανταω θετικα στην αγωγη.Πριν αρχισω να περνω tegretol και zyprexa ειχα αυπνιες και υπερενταση.Μια ξαφνικη εκρηξη ειχα απο το πουθενα.Παλια εγραφα μουσικη και στιχους και μολις απογοητευομουν τα πετουσα ολα και τα ξεχναγα τα περισσοτερα.Τωρα καταλαβαινω πως αυτο ηταν η μεταβαση απο την μανια στη καταθλιψη.

----------


## NineWhileNine

Παντως δειχνεις οτι εχεις κατανοησει αρκετα την δ.δ.Μπορεις να ελεγξεις περισσοτερο τον εαυτο σου πιστευω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Παντως δειχνεις οτι εχεις κατανοησει αρκετα την δ.δ.Μπορεις να ελεγξεις περισσοτερο τον εαυτο σου πιστευω.



Σ ευχαριστω!! αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι να συνειδητοποιω εγκαιρως τις ενδειξεις μανιας οταν ειμαι ηδη σε υπομανια ωστε να μη μου βγει αλλα ειναι κομματακι δυσκολο γιατι μου αρεσει ειμαι κ new bipolar ακομη κ πιστευω σταδιακα θα βελτιωθω κ θα μπορω να ελεγχω τα επεισοδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Για να δουμε...Εγω παιζω κιθαρα που και που.
> Τωρα εχω ηρεμησει καπως.Γενικως απανταω θετικα στην αγωγη.Πριν αρχισω να περνω tegretol και zyprexa ειχα αυπνιες και υπερενταση.Μια ξαφνικη εκρηξη ειχα απο το πουθενα.Παλια εγραφα μουσικη και στιχους και μολις απογοητευομουν τα πετουσα ολα και τα ξεχναγα τα περισσοτερα.Τωρα καταλαβαινω πως αυτο ηταν η μεταβαση απο την μανια στη καταθλιψη.


Εισαι δηλαδαη σταθεροποιημενος τωρα?? Η εισαι σε καταθλιψη?? Ποσο καιρο εισαι αυτο που εισαι τελοςπαντων??
Ειναι καλο το οτι ανταποκρινεσαι θετικα στην αγωγη..εγω εκοψα σημερα το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ περιμενω βελτιωση....
Ποσο καιρο διαρκουσε σε σενα το μανιακο επεισοδιο?? Κ μετα απο ποσο διαστημα επεφτες σε καταθλιψη??

----------


## NineWhileNine

Τωρα ειμαι 25.Στα 18 ειχα κανει 6 μηνες καταθλιψη και 6 μηνες μανια.Ειχαν προηγηθει και αλλα και ακολουθησαν και αλλα επεισοδια.Τωρα ειμαι χαλαρα,πρεπει να εχω μια ταση προς τα πανω αλλα κοιμαμαι καλα,τα νευρα μου δεν μπορω να ελεγξω ωρες-ωρες.Γενικα δεν πρεπει να εχω στανταρ χρονικης διαρκειας και εναλλαγης σχετικα με τα επεισοδια.Οσο το εψαξα βρηκα οτι αλλες φορες παρουσιαζω μανια ή καταθλιψη ετσι στο ασχετο χωρις να εχει υπαρξει καποιο ερεθισμα και αλλες φορες πυροδοτειται απο διαφορα πραγματα που συμβαινουν και με επηρρεαζουν.

----------


## arktos

lacrymosa, εισαι καλυτερα?

Νine, τι φάρμακα παιρνεις ?

----------


## amelie74

> καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι τετοιες ασθενειες χτυπαν ευφυεις ανθρωπους κ ειδικα η διπολικη συνδεεται με την δημιουργικοτητα κ την καλλιτεχνικη εκφραση κ τη δημιουργια γενικα αλλωστε εχω διαβασει για παρα πολλους ανθρωπους διασημους ειτε πολιτικοι, ειτε καλλιτεχνες, συγγραφεις, μουσικοι κτλ που επασχαν απο διπολικη διαταραχη!!!!! αυτο απο μονο του νομιζω λεει πολλα!!!!!!!!!


κι αν ο Θεος μας παιρνει μας δινει αλλου το φως?

----------


## NineWhileNine

Παιρνω 5mg zyprexa και 600mg tegretol ημερησιως.Ειναι μεγαλη δοση αυτη?Προσφατα βγηκα και ελαφρα μεταιχμιακος.
Εσυ πως τα πας?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Nαι, αυτο με την επιρροη απο εξωτερικους παραγοντες ισχυει...Μπορει να πεσεις σε καταθλιψη λογω καποιου γεγονοτος που σε στεναχωρησε η σε στρεσαρισε η μπορει κατι πολυ ευχαριστο που σου προκυπτει να πυροδοτησει μανια....Πχ να ερωτευτεις ξερω γω λολλ!!

Εμενα η καταθλιψη μου αρχικα ηταν 1 χρονο κ ηταν μονοπολικη μετα επαθα διπολικη διαταραχη κ εκανα 2 μανιακα επεισοδια με προηγουμενο κ ενδιαμεσο διαστημα υπομανιας σε σχετικα κοντινο διαστημα...το πρωτο μου κρατησε μια βδομαδα το δευτερο το περναω τωρα σημερα ειναι η 3η μερα αλλα νιωθω οτι δεν θα κρατησει για πολυ δηλαδη δεν θα με παει μηνα...

Πιστευω δεν εχει στανταρ στη συχνοτητα κ την εναλλαγη των επεισοδιων κ γενικα δεν μπορεις να τα προγραμματισεις αλλα πρεπει να προσεξεις τα προειδοποιητικα σημαδια που οδηγουν σε ενα καταθλιπτικο η μανιακο επεισοδιο αλα ειναι δυσκολο να το σταματησεις αν ειναι να σου βγει.....

να σε ρωτησω οταν εκανες μανιακα κ υπομανιακα σου αρεσαν κι εσενα ?????  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> lacrymosa, εισαι καλυτερα?
> 
> Νine, τι φάρμακα παιρνεις ?


Kαλυτερα ακριβως δεν ειμαι παλι χαζογελαω συνεχεια κ θελω σεξ κ ψωνια κτλ αλλα ξερω πλεον σε τι κατασταση ειμαι, δηλαδη εχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι περναω μανια αλλα δεν μπορω να ελεγξω παλι καποια πραγματα κ νιωθω υπερενταση κ ειμαι στην τσιτα κ εχω καταιγισμο σκεψεων εχω φουλαρει τελειως..

Εκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ πιστευω ειναι καλο αυτο το οτι το εκοψα κ οτι θα κατεβω αλλα δεν θελω να κατεβω αποτομα θελω σιγα σιγα!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω θελω σεξ και ψωνια παντα...ειμαι σε σταδιο διαρκης μανιας?:P (Πλακα κανω , φανταζομαι περιπου πως ειναι...ετσι ειμαι οταν κοβω το αντιψυχωτικο πριν πεσω στα ταρταρα της καταθλιψης).

----------


## NineWhileNine

να σε ρωτησω οταν εκανες μανιακα κ υπομανιακα σου αρεσαν κι εσενα ?????  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

Αλλες φορες ηταν θεικα και ''πετουσα'',ασχολουμουν με τα παντα και εψαχνα συνεχεια παρεα για να μιλησω,γελαγα στο ασχετο και φλερταρα πολυ.Αλλες φορες ειχα πολλα νευρα και ξεσπουσα στο σπιτι,αυτο ακομα το κανω,και στη δουλεια ηταν μονο στη αρχη ευχαριστο(στην υπομανια),μετα στη μανια δουλευα αρκετα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να συννενοηθω με αλλους καθολου.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Παιρνω 5mg zyprexa και 600mg tegretol ημερησιως.Ειναι μεγαλη δοση αυτη?Προσφατα βγηκα και ελαφρα μεταιχμιακος.
> Εσυ πως τα πας?


To tegretol δεν το ξερω για να σου πω οσο για το zyprexa δεν πιστευω οτι ειναι κ τοσο μεγαλη η δοση δεδομενου του οτι εγω ας πουμε οταν νοσηλευτηκα με ανορεξια επαιρνα 20 mg zyprexa ημερισιως με το ζορι το οποιο ειναι υπερβολικα πολυ!!!!!!!!

Τωρα εκοψα το λαντοζ κ παιρνω αμπιλιφαι 30 mg κ τοπαμακ 200 ειναι μεγαλη η δικη μου δοση ειδικα του αμπιλιφαι εσυ μια χαρα εισαι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κι αν ο Θεος μας παιρνει μας δινει αλλου το φως?


Τι εννοεις?? Δεν το πολυεπιασα λολλλ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## arktos

> Παιρνω 5mg zyprexa και 600mg tegretol ημερησιως.Ειναι μεγαλη δοση αυτη?Προσφατα βγηκα και ελαφρα μεταιχμιακος.
> Εσυ πως τα πας?


δν ξερω αν μεγάλη δοση.
δν πήρα ποτε τεγκρετολ.
ζυπρεξα πήρα για λιγο.
ένα ξημέρωμα τ πήρα μαζεμένα....

τωρα παιρνω ντεπακιν κ λαμικταλ.

----------


## arktos

> Kαλυτερα ακριβως δεν ειμαι παλι χαζογελαω συνεχεια κ θελω σεξ κ ψωνια κτλ αλλα ξερω πλεον σε τι κατασταση ειμαι, δηλαδη εχω συνειδητοποιησει οτι περναω μανια αλλα δεν μπορω να ελεγξω παλι καποια πραγματα κ νιωθω υπερενταση κ ειμαι στην τσιτα κ εχω καταιγισμο σκεψεων εχω φουλαρει τελειως..
> 
> Εκοψα το αντικαταθλιπτικο κ πιστευω ειναι καλο αυτο το οτι το εκοψα κ οτι θα κατεβω αλλα δεν θελω να κατεβω αποτομα θελω σιγα σιγα!!!!!





ελπιζω να μν έχεις κάρτες!
γιατί εγω ειχα μια χρυση κ τη φουλαρα.
μου την ξεχρεωναν κ γω παλι τα ιδια.
ο φίλος σου πώς την ανιμετωπιζει όλη αυτή τη φάση?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> να σε ρωτησω οταν εκανες μανιακα κ υπομανιακα σου αρεσαν κι εσενα ?????


Αλλες φορες ηταν θεικα και ''πετουσα'',ασχολουμουν με τα παντα και εψαχνα συνεχεια παρεα για να μιλησω,γελαγα στο ασχετο και φλερταρα πολυ.Αλλες φορες ειχα πολλα νευρα και ξεσπουσα στο σπιτι,αυτο ακομα το κανω,και στη δουλεια ηταν μονο στη αρχη ευχαριστο(στην υπομανια),μετα στη μανια δουλευα αρκετα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να συννενοηθω με αλλους καθολου.[/QUOTE]



LooLL ναι ρε συ κι εγω στην υπομανια χτυπουσα 12ωρα διαβασματος συνεχομενα κ δεν κουραζομουν καθολου κ εκανα ενα σωρο πραγματα κ τα προλαβαινα ολα!! Τωρα βεβαια δεν διαβαζω γιατι στην μανια δεν μπορω αλλα τα εχω ολα τα αλλα κ απο κουραση καθολου χτες δεν κοιμηθηκα ολο το βραδυ λολλ πηρα κ λεξοτανιλ κ δεν μ εκανε τιποτα τι να μου κανει το καημενο λολλ 

ασε ειμαι παλι σε συγχυση σκεφτομαι χιλιαδες πραγματα κ ειμαι φουλ δημιουργικη κ ρε συ οταν εισαι σε μανια η υπομανια ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ Κ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ κατα ενα μαγικο τροπο!!!!!!!!!!!!
α εγραψα κ το μισο τραγουδι το τελειωνω κ το ποσταρω εδω μετα να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ελπιζω να μν έχεις κάρτες!
> γιατί εγω ειχα μια χρυση κ τη φουλαρα.
> μου την ξεχρεωναν κ γω παλι τα ιδια.
> ο φίλος σου πώς την ανιμετωπιζει όλη αυτή τη φάση?


οχι πιστωτικες κ τετοια δεν εχω αν κ θα ηθελα πολυ να ειχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile: 
ο φιλος μου ξερει το προβλημα μου κ εμαθε για το δευτερο επεισοδιο στο πρωτο με ειχε στηριξει παρα πολυ δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω παραπονο αλλα τωρα ηρθε σημερα να με δει κ τον ορμουσα να τον πηδηξω λολλ κ αυτος δεν ηθελε κ μου ελεγε οτι πρεπει πρωτα να ηρεμησω κ μετα ηρθαν κ οι μαλακες οι γονεις μου στη μεση κ εγινε της *******ς παλι γιατι ειπανε οτι δεν μου εκανε καλο που τον ειδα κ εφυγε μετα ο μαλακας εμενα με εχει πιασει κ μια υπερσεξουαλικοτητα κ στην τελικη αμα δεν θελει αυτος χανει ο μαλακας υπαρχουν πολλοι που καιγονται για μενα αλλα δεν θελω να μαθει κατι αλλα κ να μαθει δεν με πολυνοιαζει αλλωστε ειναι στα πλαισια της ασθενειας μου δεν θα το εκανα επιτηδες υπο αλλες συνθηκες......

----------


## arktos

> οχι πιστωτικες κ τετοια δεν εχω αν κ θα ηθελα πολυ να ειχα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
> ο φιλος μου ξερει το προβλημα μου κ εμαθε για το δευτερο επεισοδιο στο πρωτο με ειχε στηριξει παρα πολυ δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω παραπονο αλλα τωρα ηρθε σημερα να με δει κ τον ορμουσα να τον πηδηξω λολλ κ αυτος δεν ηθελε κ μου ελεγε οτι πρεπει πρωτα να ηρεμησω κ μετα ηρθαν κ οι μαλακες οι γονεις μου στη μεση κ εγινε της *******ς παλι γιατι ειπανε οτι δεν μου εκανε καλο που τον ειδα κ εφυγε μετα ο μαλακας εμενα με εχει πιασει κ μια υπερσεξουαλικοτητα κ στην τελικη αμα δεν θελει αυτος χανει ο μαλακας υπαρχουν πολλοι που καιγονται για μενα αλλα δεν θελω να μαθει κατι αλλα κ να μαθει δεν με πολυνοιαζει αλλωστε ειναι στα πλαισια της ασθενειας μου δεν θα το εκανα επιτηδες υπο αλλες συνθηκες......



καλυτερα που δν έχεις.
ειχα κανει υπερβολικα έξοδα.
ακομη ξεχρεωνω.

το τελευταίο είναι πατάτα.
αν συνεχίσετε να είστε μαζί, θα σου βγει στο μέλλον μπροστα σου κ πίστεψε με δν θα σου αρέσει.
είναι όντως σύμπτωμα της διπολικής, αλλά μν περιμένεις να το καταλάβουν.

----------


## Lacrymosa

μα γιατι να μην το καταλαβει οταν ερθω σε νορμοθυμια θα του εξηγησω αλλωστε ξερει την ασθενεια μου νταξει ο κοσμος που δεν ξερει μπορει για καποια πραγματα να μην με δικαιολογησει αν κ εγω καποιον που ειχε διπολικη θα τον δικαιολογουσα ο,τι κ να κανε αλλα αυτος που το ξερει γιατι να μην το καταλαβει??? το ξερει οτι ειναι συμπτωμα αλλα γιατι τοτε δεν ηθελε να το κανουμε??

----------


## arktos

τί να σου πω?
δν είμαι κ στο μυαλό του.
δν τον ρώτησες?

----------


## Αόρατος...

Ρε συ Λάκρυ, τώρα που είσαι στα χάι σου, έλα από δω να πλένεις το αμάξι, (μέσα - έξω), να βάλεις 2-3 πλυντήρια, ξεσκόνισμα, σφουγγάρισμα και γενικά να ασχοληθείς με ευχάριστα καθημερινά και ουσιώδη πράγματα?
Έτσι για να μην πάει χαμένη τόση πολύτιμη ενέργεια δλδ..

----------


## Lacrymosa

*“Needles and Pills”

This darkness covers my feelings
This place is so empty and frightening
I think that I am threatened to do something right
for me now, or I maybe have to become a ghost
A real fantastic ghost for all those who killed me
I may have fallen but I ‘ll be back again
You want to save me??
No, I don ‘t wanna be saved from hell !!
This colours and words and sounds surrender my world
They will not even change
When you explain why you hate them
They say I am right here, but I feel so distant
I ‘m screaming to myself, I ‘m falling into the sky
I ‘m bleeding till death
Through that distress, some pills and needles
Well, after all that I think I ‘m so needless
I wish I could turn back the time
To reveal the ghosts that haunted my soul
But even then I wouldn ‘t say I ‘m sorry
I ‘m just saying goodbye this time
And in my next breakdown I ‘ll acquire the abilities
I hoped I ‘d have something stronger to say
To remind that I ‘ll carry on !!
I can ‘t forget the times that I was lost and
This is now a sense I never knew I ‘d have
I ‘m thinking for myself but I can ‘t even think
Is that something sacred?
Do I have to give something back?
My pure seduction, is my pure addiction
My pure destruction, my external satisfaction !!!*


*Written_By_Lacrymosa_Bipolar_Bitch!!!!!!!!!!!!

Πως σας φαινεται guys?? Eγω παντως το βρισκω γαματο εγραψα κ αλλα 2 songακια μαλλον μ εχει πιασει το καλλιτεχνικο κ το δημιουργικο μου στη φαση που ειμαι οποτε λεω να το εκμεταλλευτω σκεφτομαι να στειλω καποιους στιχους που εχω γραψει σε καποια συγκροτηματα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Αφιερωμενο σ ολους τους διπολικους!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Α κ σ οποιον δεν τον αρεσει ας γραψει αυτος καλυτεροοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :P*

----------


## carrie

μου θυμισες ενα αλλο διπολικο τραγουδι (εννοω απο εναν γαματο διπολικο καλλιτεχνη)

----------


## Lacrymosa

αχχχχ το λατρευω αυτο το τραγουδι !!!!!!!!!! yeah ειναι γαματο συγκροτημα !!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

Lacrymosa πως πανε τα πραγματα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Αμελι hi !!  :Smile:  Τα πραγματα πανε πολυ καλυτερα εχω ξεπερασει σχεδον πληρως το μανιακο επεισοδιο, ειμαι πολυ πιο ηρεμη κ συνειδητοποιημενη, εχω βεβαια λιγο πεσμενη διαθεση αλλα οχι σε βαθμο καταθλιψης, νιωθω περισσοτερο ηρεμια, απαθεια κ ασφαλεια...το δευτερο μου επεισοδιο μολις εληξε κ ελπιζω να μην εχω αλλο παρομοιο γιατι τωρα που εχω ηρεμησει κ εχω συνελθει καταλαβαινω οτι ηταν παθολογικα αφυσικα ολα οσα ενιωθα κ εκανα στη μανια, κ για ολα σχεδον εχω μετανιωσει αφανταστα, ντρεπομαι πραγματικα ωρες ωρες ακομα κ τη μουρη μου να δω κ μου ρχεται να μου χωσω καμια μπουνια, προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι τις μαλακιες που εκανα γιατι με πιανουν οι τυψεις κ οι ενοχες θελω να παγωσω τη σκεψη κ τα συναισθηματα μου τελειως, για να μη νιωθω κ να μην σκεφτομαι....

ευτυχως κρατησε λιγο περιπου μια βδομαδα οπως κ το προηγουμενο ευτυχως που δεν κρατησε περισσοτερο κ δεν χρειαστηκε να νοσηλευτω, μιας κ εχω τραυματικη εμπειρια απο διμηνη νοσηλεια στα 17 μου κ στο προηγουμενο στο τσακ τη γλιτωσα πιστευω λογω κ του οτι επαιζε κ η διατροφικη διαταραχη στη μεση κ κατα καποιο τροπο με επικαλυψε....

πραγματικα εχω συγκλονιστει με ολα οσα εχω ζησει διαβαζω εντομεταξυ τα προηγουμενα μου ποστς κ εχω ψιλοφρικαρει απ τη μια μου ερχεται να γελασω κ απ την αλλη να κλαψω με τις μαλακιες που βλεπω διατυπωμενες απο μενα σε μια φαση που δεν ειμουν καν εγω, δεν ειχα αισθηση κ επιγνωση της καταστασης , απενεντιας μ αρεσε κ ηθελα να το ζησω κι ολας τρομαρα μου...το εζησα λοιπον κ τωρα που πλεον μπορω κ το βλεπω απο εξωτερικη οπτικη γωνια με πιανει κατι δεν ξερω τι κ σκεφτομαι να στειλω στη διαχειριση να σβηστει το θρεντ αλλα σκεφτομαι μηπως να τα αφησω μηπως βοηθησουν καποιον αλλον που πασχει απο διπολικη διαταραχη...

χαιρομαι που παω καλυτερα κ πιστευω ειναι πολυ ενθαρρυντικο αυτο πλεον μπορω να ελεγξω τον εαυτο μου γιατι παιζει πολυ μεγαλο ρολο ο ελεγχος , το να μαθεις δηλαδη να αναγνωριζεις τα προειδοποιητικα σημαδια κ να μην δεχεσαι ερεθισματα κ να το αφηνεις να κρατησει μεχρι καποιο σημειο χωρις να γινεις δυσλειτουργικος κ να ξεπερασεις τα ορια...

 :Smile:

----------


## arktos

αφου δν σε έκλεισαν μεσα με τη μανια, μν τη χώσεις τη μπουνιά στη μουρη σου κ μπεις σε άλλο νοσοκομείο..... :Smile: 

όλοι στη μανία μας κάνουμε τα απίθανα!
τα σκεφτόμαστε μετα κ αναρωτιόμαστε : μα εγώ...
αλλά είναι λόγω ασθένειας.
don't worry λοιπόν κ πάμε παρακάτω.

τα ποστ είμαι της γνωμης να τα αφήσεις.
σίγουρα θα βοηθηθούν οι επόμενοι.
εκτός αν νοιώθεις πολυ άσχημα.

η διαχείριση άλλωστε θα διαφωνήσει.

----------


## amelie74

χαιρομαι κοριτσι μου που εισαι καλυτερα!!!
και γω ειμαι καπως καλυτερα.
ξεπερασα την μινι-καταθλιψη που με γυροφερνε εδω και μια βδομαδα.
οσο για τα ποστ για τα οποια μετανιωσες σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.
και γω εχω ποσταρει πραγματα για τα οποια ντρεπομαι τωρα που ξαναδιαβαζω.
αλλα οκ και αυτα ειναι ενα κομματι του παρελθοντος μας.
μπορουμε να το δουμε και απο αλλη σκοπια του στιλ "οκ τωρα ειμαι καλα...τι μαλακιες ελεγα...ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ!"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lacrymosa

κοριτσια σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ !!  :Smile:  η αληθεια ειναι οτι νιωθω ασχημα που βλεπω τις μαλακιες που εγραφα κ που δεν εχουν καμια μα καμια σχεση με αυτο που ειμαι τωρα κ οταν ειμαι γενικοτερα σταθεροποιημενη κ ηρεμη...απ τη μια μου ρχεται να γελασω μ ολα αυτα τα κουφα κ απ την αλλη να κλαψω...λολ...ξερω οτι ηταν στα πλαισια της ασθενειας που εκδηλωθηκα ετσι κ προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι συνεχεια γιατι αλλωστε ο,τι εγινε, εγινε κ δεν ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο να ανατρεχουμε στο παρελθον κ να στενοχωριομαστε ειδικα για κατι που δεν φταιγαμε εμεις...

ευτυχως που δεν μου κρατησε για πολυ γιατι εχω διαβασει αλλους τους πηγε μεχρι κ 6 μηνες πω πω ειναι τρομερο το διαστημα για μανια ακομα κ για υπομανια αν διαρκουσε κ σε μενα τοσο θα με ειχαν κλεισει σε κλινικη στανταρ, δεν θα εγραφα εδω αυτη τη στιγμη... :Smile: 

αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι να αναγνωριζεις ποτε αρχιζεις να "ανεβαινεις" κ να το "κοβεις" πριν φτασει σε εξαρση...γιατι μετα τα πραγματα καταληγουνε πολυ ασχημα παρολο που εσυ εκεινη τη στιγμη τα βλεπεις ολα τοσο τελεια κ υπεροχα....ειναι δισκολο να μαθεις να κρατας τον ελεγχο γιατι η μανια ειναι κατι σαν τα ναρκωτικα, αλλα πιστευω πρεπει να το εξασκησω κ αλλωστε εχω πολλα ακομη να μαθω πιστευω ωστε να διαχειριζομαι τη διπολικη διαταραχη εξυπνα ωστε να ζω μια φυσιολογικη κ λειτουργικη ζωη χωρις "ανεβασματα" κ "κατεβασματα"....γιατι ουτε το ενα ειναι καλο ουτε το αλλο, μιας κ τα εχω βιωσει κ τα 2 θα λεγα οτι η μανια ειναι χειροτερη απ την καταθλιψη...

τα ποστς τελικα θα τα αφησω πιστευω ισως να βοηθησουν καποιους αλλους που πασχουν απο διπολικη η σε καποια σημεια ισως να ταυτιστουν αμα εχουν ζησει αναλογες φασεις !!

 :Smile:

----------


## pelariry

> αυτο που εχει σημασια ειναι να αναγνωριζεις ποτε αρχιζεις να "ανεβαινεις" κ να το "κοβεις" πριν φτασει σε εξαρση...γιατι μετα τα πραγματα καταληγουνε πολυ ασχημα παρολο που εσυ εκεινη τη στιγμη τα βλεπεις ολα τοσο τελεια κ υπεροχα....ειναι δισκολο να μαθεις να κρατας τον ελεγχο γιατι η μανια ειναι κατι σαν τα ναρκωτικα, αλλα πιστευω πρεπει να το εξασκησω κ αλλωστε εχω πολλα ακομη να μαθω πιστευω ωστε να διαχειριζομαι τη διπολικη διαταραχη εξυπνα ωστε να ζω μια φυσιολογικη κ λειτουργικη ζωη χωρις "ανεβασματα" κ "κατεβασματα"....γιατι ουτε το ενα ειναι καλο ουτε το αλλο, μιας κ τα εχω βιωσει κ τα 2 θα λεγα οτι η μανια ειναι χειροτερη απ την καταθλιψη...


σημασία έχουν τα ποστς που κάνεις τώρα πιστεύω... γιατί σημασία δεν έχει αν σκοντάψεις αλλά αν σηκωθείς...!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> σημασία έχουν τα ποστς που κάνεις τώρα πιστεύω... γιατί σημασία δεν έχει αν σκοντάψεις αλλά αν σηκωθείς...!!


Τα ποστς που κανω τωρα πιστευω ειναι πολυ πιο ισορροπημενα κ συγκροτημενα σε σχεση με πριν....Επιτρεπεται να πεσεις, ομως ΕΠΙΒΑΛΛΕΤΑΙ να σηκωθεις !!!  :Smile:

----------


## pelariry

κ έτσι είναι...

----------


## Lacrymosa

> κ έτσι είναι...


 :Smile:  !!!!!!

----------


## Stathis92

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Δεν ταιριάζει αυτό που θα πω αλλά δεν είμαι καλα

----------


## Stathis92

Δεν ξέρω τι έχω. Αρχίζω και τρελαίνομαι

----------


## Xfactor

Καλησπερα φιλε μου. Ελπιζω το 2020 να σ φερει χαρα και υγεια.

Αν θες ανοιξε ενα θεμα να μας πεις το προβλημα σου πιο αναλυτικα.

----------


## Stathis92

Πως ανοίγω θέμα;

----------


## Xfactor

> Πως ανοίγω θέμα;


Πατας εκει που λεει φορουμ πανω αριστερα στο μαυρο κουτακι....διαλεγεια απο κατω σε ποια κατηγορια ανηκει το θεμα που θες να ανοιξεις...πατας και τοτε σου βγαζει ανοιξε νεο θεμα....πατας εκει...και γραφεις οτι θες μ ενα τιτλο.

----------


## giorgos panou

καλησπερα 
καλα, συγνωμη σταματησες να πηγαινεις στον γιατρο??? εννοειτε πως θα εχεις τετοια ξεσπασματα η διπολικοτητα εχει πολλες μανιες, κι αν επερνες φαρμακα κι ξαφνου τα σταματησες θα ερθουν ολες οι μανιες μαζεμενες!! κι απο οτι καταλαβα εσυ εχεις δυστυως ασχημες κι αυτοκαταστροφηκες μανιες!! αρα πρεπει αμεσα!! πρεπει γρηγορα να πας στο γιατρο σου να ξανα παρεις τ φαρμακα σου!! 
μερικες φορες αναροτιεμαι αν θα μπορουσε το φορουμ να εχει επικοινωνια με συγγενεις η με τους συγκατικους των συμφορμιτων!! μονο ετσι περιπτωσεις οπως αυτη θα μπορουσε να εχει καλο μελον!!

----------


## giorgos panou

αν θυμαμαι καλα συζουσες με το αγορι σου η με τον αρραβονιαρη σου, γιατι δεν τον αφηνεις να σε προσεχει?? 
θα σου ελεα να διαβαζεις τα μηνυματα του φορουμ οταν δεν εχεις συνδρομο μανιας διοτις οταν σε κατεχει η μανια θα κανεις το αντιθετο απο αυτα που γραφουμε!!
Παιδια, η συγκεκριμενη κοπελα ΟΝΤΩΣ ΚΥΝΔΗΝΕΥΕΙ!! ,, η μανιες ειναι κατις πολυ ασχημο , ειδικα οταν εχουν χαρακτηρα αυτοαταστροφικου ιδεασμου ειναι οτι πιο κακο μπορει να συμβει σε εναν δυπολικο!!! 
ευχομαι να διαβασεις τα μηνυματα μας σε κατασταση ηρεμιας!! και να αφησεις ανθρωπους που σε αγαπουν να κανουν για λιγο το κουμαντο στην ζωη σου!! ειναι κριμας να περνας αυτο που περνας !! ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΣ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΑΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΣΟΥ!!! ξρω οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλητερο τ φαρμακα αυτα, εχουν μερικες φορες ασχημες παρενεργειες! ομως ολα ξεπερνιουντε!! υπαρχουν βιταμινες και συμπληροματα διατροφης που μπορουν να ισοροπησουν τις παρενεργειες, ξερω οτι ειναι μπερδεμα τοσα χαπια αλλα ολα εχουν ενα τιμημα σε αυτην την ζωη ΛΑΚΡΙΜΟΣΑ!!
μπορεις να ζεις μια ομορφη ζωη οπως ολες οι κοπελες της ηλικιας σου, μπορεις να παντρευτεις, να καμεις και ενα ομορφο αγορακι αλλα θα πρεπει να παιρνεις τα φαρμακα σου ειναι ενα πολυ μικρο τιμημα εμπρος σε μι γαληνη συναιθηματων!!

----------


## giorgos panou

> μα γιατι να μην το καταλαβει οταν ερθω σε νορμοθυμια θα του εξηγησω αλλωστε ξερει την ασθενεια μου νταξει ο κοσμος που δεν ξερει μπορει για καποια πραγματα να μην με δικαιολογησει αν κ εγω καποιον που ειχε διπολικη θα τον δικαιολογουσα ο,τι κ να κανε αλλα αυτος που το ξερει γιατι να μην το καταλαβει??? το ξερει οτι ειναι συμπτωμα αλλα γιατι τοτε δεν ηθελε να το κανουμε??


 εξυπνο αυτο τοσα χρονια δεν μου ειχε κοψει να το λεω!!! " "αγαπη μου ,συγνωμη που υποεπεσα σε σεξουαλικη επφη με αλλη γυναικα!! δεν το εκανα με την θεληση μου, ειμουν υπο την καθοδηγηση της μανιας! " καλοοοο,, λογικα θα ισχυει κιγια ενοπλες ληστειες αυτο ε?

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> εξυπνο αυτο τοσα χρονια δεν μου ειχε κοψει να το λεω!!! " "αγαπη μου ,συγνωμη που υποεπεσα σε σεξουαλικη επφη με αλλη γυναικα!! δεν το εκανα με την θεληση μου, ειμουν υπο την καθοδηγηση της μανιας! " καλοοοο,, λογικα θα ισχυει κιγια ενοπλες ληστειες αυτο ε?


Είναι της μόδας τώρα, δικαιολογούν βιασμούς, δολοφονίες, ότι να ναι. Δεν χρειάζεται πολύ ανοχή, απ ότι έχω δει κι εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν διπολικοι που δεν ξεφεύγουν τόσο, είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα, αυτός καθορίζει την ένταση και τα ευτράπελα των επεισοδίων.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Είναι της μόδας τώρα, δικαιολογούν βιασμούς, δολοφονίες, ότι να ναι. Δεν χρειάζεται πολύ ανοχή, απ ότι έχω δει κι εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν διπολικοι που δεν ξεφεύγουν τόσο, είναι και θέμα χαρακτήρα, αυτός καθορίζει την ένταση και τα ευτράπελα των επεισοδίων.


 αληθεια συνονωματε δεν ξερω! φοβαμαι πως εν μερη εχεις δικιο απο την αλλη ομως εαν οντως ο εγκεφαλος καποιου ανθρωπου ειναι τοσο πολυ επιρεασμενος ειναι τοσο μεγαλη η "πειρατια"της μανιας που φτανει σε σημεια ανεξελεκτης βιας . 
Πντος διαβαζα σε ενα αρθρο ενος γιατρου -μαλιστα εχει γινει κι ντοκιμαντερ στο φοξ κι στο I.D. T.V. για οσους εχουν καλοδιακη - οτι δικαστηρεια δινουν μεγα ελαφριντικα σε βιασμους που δεν καταληγουν σε φωνο και που το θυμα δεν εχει χτυπηματα .
Διοτις για παραδηγμα η φιλη μας, η ΛΑΚΡΙΜΟΣΑ ( που ακουει και Μοτσαρτ, λογικο ειναι να κανει τετοιες μανιες χαχα) , λοιπον εαν ηταν ανδρας ,σε ηλικα τετοια οπου το αιμα βραζει, κι αν ειχε τις ιδιες ορμες απο ανδρικης πλευρας-ειδες τι ελεγε οταν ειχε μανια, ακομα κι κερατο με τον καθε εναν θα εριχνε στο αγορι της - αν λοιπον ηταν ανδρας και διαβιωναι σε συνθηκες ασχημες, σε καποιο απομονομενο χωριο με συντροφια μονον ζωα και βαναυση αροτικη ζωη χωρις μορφωση ευκολα θα μπορουσε να βιασει μια κοπελα που περναγε εμπρος του σε καποιο εριμικο μερος οπου το θυμα θα φοραγε ρουχα που θα προκαλουσαν τις ορμονικες διαταραχες του θυτη.
Υ.Γ. δεν δικαιολογω καμια πραξη βιας απο οποιον κι αν προερχετε κι σε οποιον κι αν απευθυνετε εννοειτε οτι οι γυναικες εχουν δικαιωμα να κυκλοφορουν ακομα και γυμνες!! κι κανενας ανδρας δεν εχει δικαιωμα να της ακουμπισει!!αλλα μηλω για τους θυτες με ασθενια

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Δε νομίζω όλοι οι διπολικοι να κάνουν τα ίδια πράγματα σε φάση μανίας. Κάπου διαφέρουν και αυτό είναι χαρακτήρας.
Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ένας κολοχαρακτηρας άντρας με νοοτροπία στυγνου μισογυνη και διπολικος σε σχεση με έναν διπολικο άντρα που σέβεται τις γυναικες, ότι θα φερθούν το ίδιο στη σύντροφό τους και σε οποιαδήποτε γυναικα βρεθεί στα χέρια τους κατά την μανιακη τους φαση. Απλά δεν παίζει, οπότε μην κάνουμε τον κινέζο και τα ρίχνουμε όλα στην διπολικη.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Δε νομίζω όλοι οι διπολικοι να κάνουν τα ίδια πράγματα σε φάση μανίας. Κάπου διαφέρουν και αυτό είναι χαρακτήρας.
> Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι ένας κολοχαρακτηρας άντρας με νοοτροπία στυγνου μισογυνη και διπολικος σε σχεση με έναν διπολικο άντρα που σέβεται τις γυναικες, ότι θα φερθούν το ίδιο στη σύντροφό τους και σε οποιαδήποτε γυναικα βρεθεί στα χέρια τους κατά την μανιακη τους φαση. Απλά δεν παίζει, οπότε μην κάνουμε τον κινέζο και τα ρίχνουμε όλα στην διπολικη.


εχεις απολυτο δικιο , για αυτο κι αναφερα τα κοινωνικα χαρακτηριστικα αλλα και του ατομου τις διαφορες, συγουρα ο χαρακτηρας μας παιζει ρολο σε καθε ψυχικη ασθενεια ,ομως νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι τοσο η ηθικη ισοροποια μας και η αναγνωρηση του καλου απο του κακου οσο η δυναμικη του χαρακτηρα απεναντι στην ασθενεια του, θελω να πω οτι οσο ηθικος και σωστος αν ειναι καποιος οσο καλους κωδικες αξιων κι αν εχει εαν δεν ειναι δυνατος, εαν αφεθει στην μανια του τωτες θα ειναι επικυνδηνος, διοτις ο δυπολικος εχει διαφορων ειδων μανιες, δεν ειναι ολοι ιδιοι, υπαρχουν μανιες καταθλιπτικες, που σε παιρνει απο κατω, που δεν εχεις δυναμη να σηκωθεις απο το κρεβατι και υπαρχουν μανιες υπερβολικης χαρας!! που γελας σαν τρελος!! υπαρχουν και μανιες επηθετικοτητας οπου αν δεν καταφερεις εν αρχη να τις γυρησεις σε δημιουγηκοτητα η σε αθληση τωτες το κακο παραμονευει στην γωνια! συγουρα οτι κι αν ειναι ο δυπολικος θα εχει κανει εγκλημα προ καθορισμενο εαν δεν εχει παει σε γιατρο να παιρνει τα σωστα του φαρμακα! νομιζω οτι εκει ειναι το σημαντικο του χαρακτηρα, η υπευθυνοτητα στου σαν ατομο κι σαν μελος μιας κοινωνιας,θα πρεπει να εχει φροντησει να εχει παρει τα σωστα μετρα ωστε να μην κανει κακο σε κνενα ,αρα παλυς καταληγουμε στην μορφωση! η εστω στην βασικη γνωση!
Ομως οντως, δυστυχως πολλοι εγκληματιες επικαλουντε τις μανιες τους για να πεσουν στα μαλακα κατα την δικη τους.

----------

